
Ask HN: Is it feasible to create a Twitter Client in 2020? - MH15
I have been toying with a plan for a custom Twitter client, but have heard that Twitter has made it more difficult to build custom clients. If anyone has information on this I&#x27;d be glad.
======
cocktailpeanuts
no.

